
Pinterest Brings 'Shazam for Food' Idea from HBO's Silicon Valley to Reality - cpt_snowcrash
https://net.xyz/2017/05/23/pinterest-brings-shazam-for-food-idea-from-hbos-silicon-valley-to-reality/
======
notaplumber
Not hotdog.

------
rm_-rf_slash
I don't see how this can be anything but a gimmick unless you're blind and you
have terrible friends.

What _would_ be useful, however, would be a way to identify ingredients
themselves. For people with severe food allergies, such a technology would be
a godsend.

------
unixhero
You can stay for 12 months no matter what owner says.

------
anderson42
Who uses pinterest anyways ? Genuine question

~~~
samvrk
Lot of people do. My girlfriend has like 50 odd pinterest boards for
everything from DIY ideas to cooking recipies. And I know couple of my
designer friends use it to collect and organise their ideas. It definitly
fills out a vaccum for visual interest based discovery. I also use it on
decently regular basis and I like the fact that it is not overly social.

